# is this code?



## matt38 (Oct 31, 2015)

If a building has a 3/4" water service line can i install a commercial water heater that has a 1-1/2" inlet and outlet?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

matt38 said:


> If a building has a 3/4" water service line can i install a commercial water heater that has a 1-1/2" inlet and outlet?


Wtf? Checked all his messages, did I miss the introduction?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> Wtf? Checked all his messages, did I miss the introduction?


nope..no intro from him....and not a plumber either.....just a service hack( handyman) it seems...


----------

